# Getting some work done



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

The cast piece is not my work but everything else is.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

Those look awesome. Tryin to figure out how to get the vivid colors myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Those look awesome. Tryin to figure out how to get the vivid colors myself.


It helps to start with amazing wood. Lol! I also just coated them with a spray gloss for the picture. Really makes them pop.


----------



## Ray D (Aug 1, 2016)

They look amazing. I really like the way it shows off the curl in the orange ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

What do you use to finish them with once you have turned them, or sanded then to make them pop like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

Brain M said:


> What do you use to finish them with once you have turned them, or sanded then to make them pop like this?


I just used clear rustoleum for showing off. I use tru oil or natural oils for finishing. Walnut oil and/or wax for food related woodworks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 1, 2016)

Dang those are awesome, are you hoarding them for yourself or will you be making them available to others in the future? 

Nice work!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> Dang those are awesome, are you hoarding them for yourself or will you be making them available to others in the future?
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> -jason


Depends on my needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 1, 2016)

Gorgeous !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

I am having trouble with black dye. Mixed with other colors, it seems to just stop on the outside layers of the wood. When I use black by itself, it barely changes the color at all(very light grey). I use mostly alumilite dyes and occasionally stick fast aniline dyes. The black is alumilite.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 1, 2016)

Those look fantastic. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

HOLY BAT POOP!!!!
Those are sweet Norm. I really like that orange. It just sticks out!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 2, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 3, 2016)

Horse chestnut really takes dye well!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 3, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Horse chestnut really takes dye well!View attachment 110673





 

Those are insanely cool!

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 5, 2016)

How much dye are you using in your resin, say 6 oz of resin. I been messing around with dying and seems like can never have to much dye. Thinking i need to order some the big bottles from Curtis. Love to know some of your trade secrets if you care to share.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> How much dye are you using in your resin, say 6 oz of resin. I been messing around with dying and seems like can never have to much dye. Thinking i need to order some the big bottles from Curtis. Love to know some of your trade secrets if you care to share.


No secret. I just squeeze it in and stir. I use a steel rod to stir. Pull it out after every little bit and look at the rod. On mine, it usually looks about the color that comes out in the wood. Unless you use black dye. So hard to tell with that stuff.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2016)

Most vivid! Exceptionally nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

